# Electronic Ignition Module



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Anyone help me with an exploded view of the Electronic Ignition parts for the Sentra. I want to dissassemble one but I need to know where all the parts go. Thanks


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

What model do you have? And what are you trying to do?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi and thanks for replying.
Actually it is not my car it is for my friend in the states, she has a 1972/3 Nissan Sentra and she needs to find out if she can mend her electronic ignition module. (Should I say a friend of hers is doing the work) Now this friend is very capable but is unable to read, so a diagram is what he requires. I hope you can help. I dont know what is wrong with the car other than everything has been checked out to be in good order, except for the fact that there is no spark, (new coil fitted too) everything points to the electronic ignition.

Thanks...................John


----------

